# Deutsche Domain aus Österreich mieten



## 1989moni1989 (17. September 2010)

Hallo!

Ich würde gerne eine deutsche Domain anmieten. 
Habe das jetzt über Hosteurope versucht, aber die meinten, dass ich dafür eine deutsche Adresse brauche. Diese habe ich aber nicht, weil ich Österreicherin bin.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit an eine deutsche Domain zu kommen ohne dort eine Adresse zu haben?

Mfg
Monika


----------



## Dr Dau (17. September 2010)

Hallo!



1989moni1989 hat gesagt.:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit an eine deutsche Domain zu kommen ohne dort eine Adresse zu haben?


Theoretisch ja..... wenn man denn jemanden Findet der vertrauenswürdig ist.

Domainbedingungen der DENIC:


> § 3 Pflichten des Domaininhabers
> (1) [...] Hat der Domaininhaber seinen Sitz nicht in Deutschland, benennt er einen in Deutschland ansässigen administrativen Ansprechpartner, der zugleich sein Zustellungsbevollmächtigter i. S. v. § 184 der Zivilpro-zessordnung, § 132 der Strafprozessordnung, § 56 Absatz 3 der Verwaltungsgerichtsordnung sowie § 15 des Verwaltungsverfahrensgesetzes und der entsprechenden Vorschriften der Verwaltungsverfahrensgesetze der Länder ist.



Wenn man sich den § 184 ZPO sowie den § 132 StPO durchliest, wird klar dass der benannte administrative Ansprechpartner zumindets einen zeitlichen (und somit auch finanziellen) Aufwand erwarten könnte.
Hast Du keine Verwandten in Deutschland?
Ansonsten könntest Du z.B. auch einen in Deutschland ansässigen Anwalt einsetzen..... der natürlich nicht umsonst arbeitet (da würde ich mir natürlich einen grenznahen Anwalt suchen, um ggf. auftretende Reisekosten deinerseits so gering wie möglich zu halten).
Oder aber du guckst ob Du nicht doch einen passenden Anbieter findest.
webhostlist.de z.B. führt einige Anbieter auf: http://domain.webhostlist.de/suche.php?tld=de

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## 1989moni1989 (17. September 2010)

Hallo!
Danke für die Antwort.
Meinst du, dass es bei anderen Domain-Providern gehen würde?
easyname.eu hat gerade geschrieben dass es aufgrund von Regelungen der DENIC leider nicht möglich ist eine .de Domain zu registrieren ohne in Deutschland zu wohnen oder einen Bekannten dort zu haben...

Lg
Monika


----------



## Dr Dau (17. September 2010)

Es muss kein "Bekannter" sein..... sondern kann auch irgend jemand fremdes sein, der für Dich (teils auch rechtlich) einspringt (s.o.).
Theoretisch könnte es also auch ein Domain-Hoster sein.
Allerdings werden damit auch Pflichten übernommen..... das aber wollen sie i.d.R. nicht.
Da hilft also nur suchen, suchen, suchen..... evtl. hat man ja doch glück und ein Domain-Hoster übernimmt die Position.
Dann wirst Du die Domain natürlich nicht zum Dumpingpreis bekommen.

Entweder zieht Du nach Deutschland (was ich mir schwer überlegen würde ), oder ein Dritter wird von Dir involviert.
Andere Möglichkeiten lassen die Domainbedingungen halt nicht zu.

Den Link für die Domainbedingungen hatte ich vergessen --> http://www.denic.de/domainbedingungen.html


----------



## sheel (17. September 2010)

Welche anderen Domain-Provider? 
Für .de ist meines Wissens nur die DENIC verantwortlich.

edit: zu spät; dabei hab ich nur 2 Zeilen


----------



## 1989moni1989 (17. September 2010)

Hallo!

Da ich leider nicht die Möglichkeit habe, wie Dr Dau vorgeschlagen hat, nach Deutschland zu ziehen (bzw. dies eigentlich auch gar nicht will weil ja Österreich auch ganz schön ist), habe ich jetzt eine Möglichkeit gefunden. 

united-domains.de habe ich eine Anfrage geschickt weil auf deren Webseite steht, dass auch Menschen aus Anderen Ländern .de Domains dort registrieren können.

Antwort:


> Sie können über united-domains.de eine .de Domain registrieren. Wir werden in den Admin-C Informationen einen deutschen Kontakt eintragen.



Somit hätte sich das Problem gelöst. 

Domain kostet dann 12 Euro im Jahr, was ja auch nicht soviel ist aber mal sehen, vllt. gibts noch was billigeres.

Danke für eure Hilfe!

lg Monika


----------



## Dr Dau (18. September 2010)

1989moni1989 hat gesagt.:


> Somit hätte sich das Problem gelöst.


Nur wenn Du eine im Handelsregister eingetragene Firma oder eine Behörde bist, oder wenn Du eine Kreditkarte (Visa, Euro-/Mastercard, Diners, AMEX) hast.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (18. September 2010)

Hi Monika, 

einen sogenannten Treuhandservice kann ich dir ebenfalls anbieten, der stellvertretend fuer dich als Admin-C eingetragen wird. Was brauchst du denn in dem Zusammenhang? Ausschliesslich die de-Domain oder auch ein Webspacepaket?

Viele Gruesse,
Arne


----------



## zagmccracken (18. September 2010)

Hi @all,
erstmal danke für den Webhostlist Link. Die Übersicht ist ja echt nicht schlecht.
Ich wollte Dir daher auch vorschlagen bei Domain Hosting  Stefla Web nachzufragen.
Eventuell bieten die Dir im persönlichen Gespräch eine Lösung. Service technsich sind die meine erste Wahl.
Hat nicht auch mal Allinkl. einen  Admin-C Service angeboten ?

Gruß
maccrack


----------



## zagmccracken (29. November 2010)

ALso ich habe das mal bei meinem Webhoster Stefla angefragt und die meinen es kommt vor allem auf den Umfang und Art der restlichen Paketean, ob ein Admin C sich lohnt einzurichten. 
Gruß
mac


----------

